# What to feed slings?



## dougle (Sep 3, 2009)

I have some slings ,some of them rather expsenive ,so of course I want to make sure they get fed well , I have dubia nymphs from my roach colony already , I am also feeding pinhead crickets,and I just ordered a culture of wingless fruitflys if anyone have any suggestions ,advice or recommendations please feel free to comment ,thankyou:worship: :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## JC (Sep 3, 2009)

dougle said:


> I have some slings ,some of them rather expsenive ,so of course I want to make sure they get fed well , I have dubia nymphs from my roach colony already , I am also feeding pinhead crickets,and I just ordered a culture of wingless fruitflys if anyone have any suggestions ,advice or recommendations please feel free to comment ,thankyou:worship: :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Fruit flies are the best for small slings, otherwise just kill the prey and leave it there for them to find.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 3, 2009)

Lateralis nymphs also make excellent feeders for small slings. 
Perfect, except for maybe the smallest of the small slings.


----------



## the nature boy (Sep 3, 2009)

I feed everything small children.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 3, 2009)

+1 to small children  and sometimes people that use too many smilies.


----------



## tony77tony77 (Sep 3, 2009)

how big are the slings?


----------



## Tcollector (Sep 3, 2009)

cricket legs


----------



## pearldrummer (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like you already have everything down :clap: 

One thing I've read many times is if you smash the head of larger prey (dubias) it is safer for your slings.



dougle said:


> I have some slings ,some of them rather expsenive ,so of course I want to make sure they get fed well , I have dubia nymphs from my roach colony already , I am also feeding pinhead crickets,and I just ordered a culture of wingless fruitflys if anyone have any suggestions ,advice or recommendations please feel free to comment ,thankyou:worship: :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Exo (Sep 3, 2009)

I give slings live baby crickets, I never head crush them. They tackle them like an NFL linebacker.


----------



## vohnholley (Sep 3, 2009)

Well,
O personally feed all my slings baby mealworms and they gobble them down. I do this two or three times a week with no problem at all. I  have tons of mealies that i use for geckos ,tarantulas and sell and trade so i guess it just works out  well for me...


----------



## scottyk (Sep 3, 2009)

It seems like you're already doing great and there is no shortage of good suggestions on this thread. I've raised many slings up on just Dubia nymphs and prekilled crickets/cricket parts. 

I don't do fruitflies for no other reason than I hated dealing with them when I was breeding killiefish.

I have also recently started a mealworm culture, which I think is going to work out just fine. They are really easy to maintain, and I'm expecting tons of fresh sling food when they get going...


----------



## JC (Sep 3, 2009)

scottyk said:


> I have also recently started a mealworm culture, which I think is going to work out just fine. They are really easy to maintain, and I'm expecting tons of fresh sling food when they get going...


I think mealworms and B. lateralis are the only feeders you will ever need when working with tarantulas(and maybe superworms for bigger Ts). Both have very fast growth rates, and for this reason there is always a good supply of food for both juvie to adult tarantulas. I personally like fruit-flies for their ease of breeding, plus they have the fastest growth rate of any feeder I know of. Just purchasing a small culture of fruit-flies and having a good enough culture management, will give you all the feeders you will ever need for slings. If you are breeding Ts and have an overwhelming number of slings to feed, tossing a couple hundred flies into an fruit-fly-escape-proof  "sling bin" will get the job done with no worries or lost of time. Not something you can do with any other feeder.

Here is an example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWCYpiiK74A&feature=PlayList&p=51F6C652D15F3678&index=0&playnext=1

Only thing I would do different is throw in about 4 times what Robc threw in.


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Sep 3, 2009)

how can a sling eat a pinhead cricket there to small to even see.even the smallest sling would have trouble finding them.


----------



## JimM (Sep 3, 2009)

blackcadillac70 said:


> how can a sling eat a pinhead cricket there to small to even see.even the smallest sling would have trouble finding them.


Hitting the shift key allows you to type capital letters.
Regarding the pinhead crickets, they're not exactly microscopic.


----------



## michael nelson (Mar 8, 2019)

the nature boy said:


> I feed everything small children.


lmfao


----------

